# Navonics chip information



## BassHunter0123 (Jul 14, 2009)

im looking to get some lake maps on my Lowrance lcx-20c need some info on were i can get these at. just really need juist a few ohio lakes and Lake Erie maybe. any info is appreciated. i think i can also get a program called MapCreate 6 and download them on an SD card but cant find the program anywere for a reasonable price


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Not sure if yours is compatible, but try this:

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products/Mapping/Enhanced-Lake-Maps/Downloads/

pm me if these don't work.


----------

